
Pointer-events for HTML in Firefox 3.6 - sant0sk1
http://hacks.mozilla.org/2009/12/pointer-events-for-html-in-firefox-3-6/
======
JanHancic
Why is this controlled from CSS?

~~~
johns
Did you read the article? The last example pretty clearly explains why it's a
presentation concern.

~~~
JanHancic
I have, but I still think that putting stuff like this into CSS is a bad idea.
Though it solves the problem mentioned in the article.

~~~
johns
Explain why you think it is a bad idea. I'm interested.

